# Claim your free gifts -- India Today Book Club Offer



## trigger (Mar 11, 2008)

Claim your free gifts -- India Today Book Club Offer

Guaranteed a Free Gift Package worth Rs 1300 or more for Rs 199 + some add. charges only.

All you need to do is to fill in your details and pay for the order handling and delivery charges. You also become a member to our BooksBuddy service. Soon after receiving your Free Gift Package, you will also receive first set of 3 bestsellers for Rs 500 (After over 50% discount). Then every third month, you will receive a new packet of 3 bestsellers at atleast over 50% discount (pack value never exceeding Rs 500).

You are guaranteed that accepting your FREE gift package will not obligate you to purchase more bestsellers. You can always say NO when our parcels reach you. You may cancel at any time with no further obligations. 


```
*offers.indiatodaybookclub.com/?BCODE=B963
```
 
source: mail


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, Is that a referral link?
Looks so to me , If it is , you should know referral links arent allowed in the forums.


----------



## trigger (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont think it's referral link but a promotional link..
and i know what is allowed here & what is not.. cheers..


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 12, 2008)

I have already subscribed for it, they charge 199 though!


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 12, 2008)

India Today has become a big Gimmick Factory

they are sending so many marketing crap offers to me... (i'm a subscriber of BT ) 



_


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 12, 2008)

^^True. They sent a small crap bag and 2 useless CDs for Rs. 210/-


----------



## arnold (Mar 29, 2008)

The funny thing is,after I thought to grab the offer of the bag and two CD's for Es.210/-,  they send me another packet by VPP which was kept at Rs.540/-. within two weeks on their own.. So,that is what they are like. Anyone


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 29, 2008)

^^Same with me. I rejected that another packet.


----------



## utsav (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow vishal gupta part 2


----------



## src2206 (Apr 5, 2008)

I burnt my fingers once with Readers Digest..and I do not trust these promotional offers. They have spammed me a lot


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

src2206 said:


> I burnt my fingers once with Readers Digest..and I do not trust these promotional offers. They have spammed me a lot



+1

I'm just sick of these promotional offers from India Today and Reader's Digest!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2008)

I got it a long time back(1 month)............but till now i can not login to that bookbuddy service whenever i contact them .........their reply is ..........some type of technical error and it will be resolved soon.......... crap


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 7, 2008)

there is no such thing like free lunch!


----------



## legolas (Apr 7, 2008)

^ ^ in Tamilnadu, there is this place called Kancheepuram (kanchi sankara madam, kamakoti) where you get free lunch and its amazing!!  

jus kidding


----------



## confused (Apr 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ in Tamilnadu, there is this place called Kancheepuram (kanchi sankara madam, kamakoti) where you get free lunch and its amazing!!


so do many other temples in south india. but IMHO food is 10%, water is 90%. so i wouldnt call it amazing........


----------



## paid (Apr 9, 2008)

*India Today Book Club a Scammer?*

They're actually shipping products nobody ever ordered, getting customers to pay for these products, then forcing them to claim refunds that are conveniently delayed or more often than not never done. 
This correspondent has been an unfortunate victim of this racket with refund still pending -- with no hope of retrieving the money spent on buying the unordered product or on sending it back via courier. The executive at the company's call center has just replied that refund will happen a good 45 days after receipt of the return parcel; they say they received it not before March 10. 

Not just this correspondent but dozens of others we see have been victims of the scam. Take a look at www.complaintsboard.com, and you'll know. Maybe if at least some of these duped customers had been vigilant enough to do as this correspondent did, there might have been even more complaints in this space. 

Here's sampling some of the complaints: Ambrish Bajaj says, "they sent me 3 books without asking, and now are not responding on returning back the money; "This company is sending unsolicited parcels hoping people will pay up and collect parcels from the post office," says Ravi Meghani; and so on. Going by the complaints, there's some dude who too got scammed in the same way as this correspondent did -- way back in June 2007 (so it's been going on unnoticed since that time?) The other side of the story is people complaining about having ordered products, paid for them, but never having received them or worse still having received the wrong package. 

The company might justify: "the postman forgot to explain that it's optional; either you pay and take the parcel or you don't," but what the heck, how come he never gets around to explaining. Maybe he'll miss his chaai-paani allowance for the day, or maybe the company instructed him and his team to skip the salient bits of the conversation. 

But enough is enough! This correspondent has decided to do something about being duped by calling the company on 011-40502424 and venting his fury. We hope that others who might have been prey to this racket will follow suit. Source: *www.techtree.com/India/News/India_Today_Book_Club_a_Scammer/551-88373-643.html


----------



## NehaKant (Apr 27, 2009)

hailgautam said:


> I have already subscribed for it, they charge 199 though!




that's a free gift but they charge you only for handling charges that's not gift charges. your gift is absolutely free to you & you can find other offer from itbc very soon

cheers....
neha
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


DigitalDude said:


> India Today has become a big Gimmick Factory
> 
> they are sending so many marketing crap offers to me... (i'm a subscriber of BT )
> 
> ...



we are apologies any promo link or sms if you don't want to know future offer from itbc so you can give them a email on their cce id or no. & they stop sending you offers.

cheers..
neha


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2009)

NehaKant said:


> that's a free gift but they charge you only for handling charges that's not gift charges. your gift is absolutely free to you & you can find other offer from itbc very soon
> 
> cheers....
> neha
> ...


R u from India Today Book Club??


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 27, 2009)

^^does looks like it...


----------

